# Tivo App Update?



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

I've been enjoying the stream though I still need to frequently reboot the stream and or my router for it to work. I have the Iphone 5 and was wondering when Tivo is going to update the app to take advantage of the new screen size. Do you think there's an issue with the different screen size ratios now that the iphone 5 is 16x9?


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Last I heard was November.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

NYHeel said:


> Do you think there's an issue with the different screen size ratios now that the iphone 5 is 16x9?


There might be an issue with that. The Stream seems to do some sort of automatic scaling/cropping for analog programs. They might have to do that a little different to account for the 16:9 screen on the iPhone 5.

Dan


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> Last I heard was November.


Yeah, I tweeted @Tivodesign and she just told me November.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

NYHeel said:


> Yeah, I tweeted @Tivodesign and she just told me November.


Well one good thing is Nov starts this Thursday.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Per a tweet from @tivodesign the app update is coming tomorrow. Well now it's today.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's available right now


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Just downloaded it. Full screen Yippee!!


----------



## joel9 (Apr 17, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> Just downloaded it. Full screen Yippee!!


Yes, but it seems to be poorly stretched, leaving unnatural double horizontal lines at various intervals. It seems odd to me that videos are still transferring at the same size, so I'm guessing that the Stream needs a firmware update to support the higher resolution. Anyone have a newer version than 19.0.2-01-6?


----------



## joel9 (Apr 17, 2010)

joel9 said:


> Yes, but it seems to be poorly stretched, leaving unnatural double horizontal lines at various intervals. It seems odd to me that videos are still transferring at the same size, so I'm guessing that the Stream needs a firmware update to support the higher resolution. Anyone have a newer version than 19.0.2-01-6?


In case anyone's interested, I contacted support and was told that the necessary Stream firmware update is in the works, but no predicted completion date. Meanwhile we're stuck with the poorly-stretched video on the iPhone 5, but the agent said he would report the problem. Wish I could go back to the previous version of the app.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Has there been any update on Android support?


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

joel9 said:


> Yes, but it seems to be poorly stretched, leaving unnatural double horizontal lines at various intervals. It seems odd to me that videos are still transferring at the same size, so I'm guessing that the Stream needs a firmware update to support the higher resolution. Anyone have a newer version than 19.0.2-01-6?


Nice to see that Tivo's priorities include updating the iOS app for iPhone 5 _despite not having Stream firmware updated _before even providing Android support for Stream. To beat a dead horse: who is piloting the Tivo ship that a half-baked update resulting in a stretched screen experience is prioritized over support for a bigger mobile community? The excuse "we only have limited funds" seems pretty inaccurate now.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Most likely two completely different teams, or different 3rd party development groups, working on each app. I doubt their time frames have anything to do with one another.

Dan


----------



## badtuned (Nov 29, 2012)

I've been tracking both app(ios vs. android) and while they share same concepts, it's clear that there are different teams building these apps. It seems that some code were just ported to android from ios and that may be the reason why android is bit laggy time to time.


----------



## rowlind (Dec 2, 2012)

yup It's available right now


----------

